# Did my cat fit under the door??



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

My cat is about 10 months old now, weighs somewhere between 9 and 10 lbs, and we found her on the other side of a closed door, that has a floor gap of about 1 1/4 inch. Either 1) she somehow ninja's past my guy or I, or 2) she stuffed herself under it. Just to be safe, we wedged boxes up against it (we've just moved in with with people, and on the other side of the door is a cat unhappy with these new cats) but I'd really like to hear that one of us was absentminded in walking through the door. (lol, and I know exactly who!)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They can fit into some amazingly tight spaces, but...she snuck by you at some point - either that or her head is really really small.  

My Celia did escape into the backyard recently by squishing herself under an opening that's probably about 3" though.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am betting the guy let her sneak by! Cats are excellent escape ninjas!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, my kitties are about the same age and weight, too. I think only their paws can fit under that doorway but that doesn't mean they won't ever get through. They are both persistent, curious felines who hates to be left out of anything, so no secret doors for them here.:wink:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you both so much! I'm really relieved to hear it. We've only been here about a week, so haven't really started the cat intros and all parties are worried the other cat will do some damage. She's a declawed in & outside cat (neither of which are things I promote) who has a couple years on my girls & is pretty muscled. While I would love to just keep them separate, I imagine that they are going to run into each other (seriously, idk how my baby dodged that bullet last night) and I'd like it if they just ignored each other. So back to reading up on intros for me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, the poor other kitty - declawed and they let her outside?  

I imagine there might be lots of paws reaching through that space under the door!  I hope the intros go well!


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you SURE she cannot slip through??? They can squeeze through some pretty tight places. When cats are laying on their back, the head is really very flat, and they might still wriggle through a slit we think far too narrow by pushing their chin through first while laying on their back

Watch these...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN2JCE5-O6c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU-lwzF7WsU


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

When Ashes was younger he used to be able to squeeze under any door in my house. He cant anymore though. I doubt thats the case with yours if she is 10 months old xD she is probably just a ninja cat lolz. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Are you SURE she cannot slip through??? They can squeeze through some pretty tight places. When cats are laying on their back, the head is really very flat, and they might still wriggle through a slit we think far too narrow by pushing their chin through first while laying on their back


Jiskefet, those kitties in the videos are _not_ 10 months old, lol. More like 8-12 weeks, and the OP's kitties are said to weigh 9-10 lbs, so highly _unlikely_ like BrittyBear says. This is why you need to "kitten proof" your home when you first get young kittens, though.


----------

